# Hindi/Urdu: dakhil hona



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

I have come across 'dakhil hona' to mean 'to enter'. How about 'dakhil karna'? Does this even exist? Eg. Usne kamre mein dakhil kiyaa. Does this sound right? How about 'vah kamre mein dakhil hua'. How would this be different to the one above?

Thanks!


----------



## nineth

daakhil hona -> getting admitted / be admitted
daakhil karna -> admit (someone)

Usney tumhey aspataal mein daakhil kiya
usey aspataal mein daakhil hona paDa


----------



## greatbear

Agree with nineth.

Meanwhile, lafz, there is a difference between "daakhil honaa" and "ghusnaa": while "ghusnaa" is more informal, "daakhil honaa" could be used for situations like, say, when a thief is produced in the room/courtroom, etc. It's much more "weighty".
Also, "daakhil honaa" means to get enrolled or registered somewhere: school, hospital, etc.

Similarly, "daakhil karnaa" could mean either to make someone enter or to admit someone (in a school, hospital, etc.).


----------



## Alfaaz

> I have come across 'dakhil hona' to mean 'to enter'. How about 'dakhil karna'? Does this even exist? Eg. Usne kamre mein dakhil kiyaa. Does this sound right? How about 'vah kamre mein dakhil hua'. How would this be different to the one above?



Just to add to the great responses: 

داخِل daaxhil
1.اندر) پہنچا ہوا، در آیا ہوا، گھسا ہوا، موجود، وارد، اندر جانے والا، کھسنے والا خارج کی ضد۔ 
(andar) pahunchaa hua, dar ayaa hua, ghusaa hua, maujuud, waarid, andar jane wala, ghusne wala, kharij ki zid



> Entered;  inserted;  included, comprehended;  produced;  forthcoming;  interior, inside;  entering (upon), taking possession (of);  entry (in a book or account);  inclusion (of a minor in a larger piece of land)



daakhil honaa: to enter/to admit/to be of those who have enterd
daakhil karnaa: to enter/to admit/ to allow someone to be those of who have entered
daakhilah: admission/admittance________but also of or realted to the inside of a country, national (internal affairs)...

Used in Izaafats also:
daakhil-e-daftar:  1. (سرکاری کاغذات، رجسٹر یا فائل وغیرہ میں) شامل، مندرج مذکور (درخواست مقدمہ یا نام وغیرہ)۔
(sarkaari kaghazaat, register, yaa file wagherah mein) shamil, mundaraj, mazkoor


dakhl: lots of meanings but most commonly used one would probably be: interference-----dakhl denaa: to interfere



> Entrance, ingress, admission, access;  entering (upon), taking possession (of), possession, occupation, occupancy;  making way or progress (in a study), progress, proficiency, knowledge;  reach, grasp, scope, comprehension;  possibility;  capacity, competency;  influence, power authority, jurisdiction;  intrusion, interference, meddling, disturbance, molestation;  income, receipt, revenue, profit, produce, proceeds.



dakhl andaaz: rok tok karne wala, mudakhilat karne wala, dakhl dene wala 
dakhl andaazi: rok tok, mudakhilat, 

Mudaakhilat: dakhl dena, dast andaazi, muzahmat, 


> Entering (into); engaging or taking part (in) (intermeddling, interference, intrusion; access, admission, ingress; occupancy


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> Agree with nineth.
> 
> Meanwhile, lafz, there is a difference between "daakhil honaa" and "ghusnaa": while "ghusnaa" is more informal, "daakhil honaa" could be used for situations like, say, when a thief is produced in the room/courtroom, etc. It's much more "weighty".



What do you think of this @Alfaaz? Would you use it for normal situations, like entering a normal room like in my Eg.? If so, then this might be where difference in usage might lie among Hindi and Urdu speakers...


----------



## Alfaaz

> What do you think of this @Alfaaz? Would you use it for normal situations, like entering a normal room like in my Eg.? If so, then this might be where difference in usage might lie among Hindi and Urdu speakers...



I kind of agree with what greatbear has said. He isn't saying that daakhil honaa cannot be used for normal situations, he seems to be saying that ghusnaa would not be used for formal situations...

_"Tumne mere kamre mein ijaazat liye beghair daakhil hone/ghusne ki jurat kaise ki?" would be perfectly fine in Urdu (and is often used in Hindi too)
"mein a'daalat mein gawahi dene ke liye samne wale darwaaze se daakhil hua tha!" here, using ghusaa could sound somewhat strange...because of the meaning/connotation associated with ghusnaa 
_
But having said that, you can hear people saying things like "jab main daftar mein ghusaa to wahaan phool dekhe" instead of daakhil hua...so it seems that it depends on the person, environment, situation, and to some extent language (it was discussed in one thread that Hindi speakers might associate Urdu words to be either of stronger or weaker meanings...depending on the situation. 'ishq/mahabbat/pyaar vs. pyaar/prem, don't know if this is correct or not and cannot find the thread)


----------



## JaiHind

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have come across 'dakhil hona' to mean 'to enter'. How about 'dakhil karna'? Does this even exist? Eg. Usne kamre mein dakhil kiyaa. Does this sound right? How about 'vah kamre mein dakhil hua'. How would this be different to the one above?
> 
> Thanks!



Usne kamre mein dakhil kiyaa. Does this sound right? : This is wrong. 
How about 'vah kamre mein dakhil hua'. : This is right. 

"Dakhil karna" can still be used in some forms like, "usne kamre me dakhil karte hi yah kahaa" (he said this just after entering the room).


----------



## Alfaaz

> "Dakhil karna" can still be used in some forms like, "usne kamre me dakhil karte hi yah kahaa" (he said this just after entering the room).



The English sentence would be translated as: "usne kamre mein daakhil hote hi yeh kahaa"

"usne kamre me dakhil karte hi yah kahaa" .............here the question arises, keh usne kamre mein kya daakhil kiya? machine, billi, car...?

Edit: What words would be used in Hindi apart from ghusnaa?


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> Agree with nineth.
> 
> "daakhil honaa" could be used for situations like, say, when a thief is produced in the room/courtroom, etc. It's much more "weighty".
> Also, "daakhil honaa" means to get enrolled or registered somewhere: school, hospital, etc.
> 
> Similarly, "daakhil karnaa" could mean either to make someone enter or to admit someone (in a school, hospital, etc.).



Yes, I agree. I have experienced that when some people use Urdu words with Hindi speakers, Hindi speakers sometimes exclaim that it tended to make the meaning more intense/exaggerated/overly formal for simple conversations. Those words tend to be more commonly heard in the media.

Anyway, in more formal situations, a Hindi speaker might use 'pravesh hona/karna' in similar situations.


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Anyway, in more formal situations, a Hindi speaker might use 'pravesh hona/karna' in similar situations.



Note that "daakhil hona" translates to "pravesh karnaa", not "pravesh honaa". Pravesh means entry, so pravesh karnaa means to make an entry. "Pravesh honaa" is rarely used since the context demanding its usage would occur so rarely; an example would be "Aur us din se acchutoN ka bhi pravesh mandir meiN pravesh hone lagaa" ("and since that day, untouchables could also enter the temple").
"Pravesh" is not just about formality, but belongs to a different and rarely-used register of Hindi; a formal way could be saying "weh andar aaye" instead of "weh ghuse". If one were to say "unhone pravesh kiyaa", then it could sound pretentious rather than formal. Of course, in certain milieux, _pravesh _might be the more often used word.

Also note that "haazir honaa/karnaa" (to be present; presence = _haazirii, haazrii,_ spoken both ways) could also be used for "daakhil honaa/karnaa" in certain situations (when presence equates to producing a person, as in a courtroom).


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Yup, pravesh karnaa is the equivalent of dakhil hona in some ways. This caused the confusion for me... 

In some places, 'pravesh' is used more and is considered normal too probably because it is also used in some other languages, mostly Dravidian...


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have come across 'dakhil hona' to mean 'to enter'. How about 'dakhil karna'? Does this even exist? Eg. Usne kamre mein dakhil kiyaa. Does this sound right? How about 'vah kamre mein dakhil hua'. How would this be different to the one above?
> 
> Thanks!


A small bit of further clarification which is complementary to the answers above: for the sake of simplicity _daaxil_ can be classified as a participle, hence _daaxil honaa_ for ''to enter'' and _daaxil karnaa_ for "to get entered/inserted/admitted etc."

Note: it might be translated in Hindi as प्रविष्ट _praviSHT, _not प्रवेश _pravesh_.


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> Note: it might be translated in Hindi as प्रविष्ट _praviSHT_



Never heard of this word. Maybe it exists, but why to use a word that one has never heard? From where did you come up with this translation? From a dictionary or a linguist's book? I am afraid to say that good translations are those that people use and know, they don't come from those books that some of the members base their arguments upon here (disregarding the native speakers' opinion). Especially as I don't see anything wrong with "pravesh" and I also guess that lafz has now understood how to use both _daakhil _and _pravesh_.
Also, daakhil is _also _Hindi: you should have said "it might also be translated ...".


----------



## nineth

marrish said:


> A small bit of further clarification which is complementary to the answers above: for the sake of simplicity _daaxil_ can be classified as a participle, hence _daaxil honaa_ for ''to enter'' and _daaxil karnaa_ for "to get entered/inserted/admitted etc."
> 
> Note: it might be translated in Hindi as प्रविष्ट _praviSHT, _not प्रवेश _pravesh_.


Never used; never heard प्रविष्ट.  What's used in Hindi besides daakhil karna is bhartii karna. 

I admitted him to school
Mainay usay school meiN bharti kiya

He had to be admitted to a hospital.
Usay aspataal mein bharti hona paDa.


----------



## Faylasoof

JaiHind said:


> Usne kamre mein dakhil kiyaa. Does this sound right? : This is wrong.
> How about 'vah kamre mein dakhil hua'. : This is right.


 I agree with your first two statements given what the OP seems to be asking:

_usne kamre mein dakhil kiyaa _is indeed wrong if the intention was to mean _He entered the room_. For this we would say, as you mentioned, _woh kamre meN daaxil hua. 
_


JaiHind said:


> "Dakhil karna" can still be used in some forms like, "usne kamre me dakhil karte hi yah kahaa" (he said this just after entering the room).


 This (_usne kamre meN daaxil karte hii yeh kahaa_) means something esle, as Alfaaz pointed out. We always make it clear by saying _usne kamre meN daakhil hote hii yeh kahaa_, as he mentioned above.

_daaxil karnaa_ is used with the meaning _to_ _cause to_ enter / enlist / register etc., while _daaxil honaa_ is used means_ to enter / be entered / be enlisted etc._

… and we are _not discussing haazir /haaDhir_ here but just to be clear, the same applies to this when using either _karnaa_ or _honaa_.


----------



## Faylasoof

nineth said:


> Never used; never heard प्रविष्ट.  What's used in Hindi besides daakhil karna is bhartii karna.
> 
> I admitted him to school
> Mainay usay school meiN bharti kiya
> 
> He had to be admitted to a hospital.
> Usay aspataal mein bharti hona paDa.


 Interesting! Normally we reserve _bhartii _to mean _to recruit, enlist, enrol _. Usually we don't use this for things like schools, hospitals etc. but I can see how it is being used.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

nineth said:


> Never used; never heard प्रविष्ट.  What's used in Hindi besides daakhil karna is bhartii karna.
> 
> 
> 
> He had to be admitted to a hospital.
> Usay aspataal mein bharti hona paDa.


Can 'dhaakil hona' be used here?

Thanks!


----------



## Faylasoof

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Originally Posted by *nineth*
> 
> Never used; never heard प्रविष्ट.  What's used in Hindi besides daakhil karna is bhartii karna.
> 
> 
> He had to be admitted to a hospital.
> Usay aspataal mein bharti hona paDa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can 'dhaakil hona' be used here?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

 Yes of course! 

_use aspataal meN daaxil honaa paRaa
__He had to be admitted to a hospital._

I think what nineth was trying to show here was the use of a 'non-Urdu' word like _bhartii,  _hence no_ daaxil_ !

H بهرتي भरती _bhartī_ [S. भर+ति], s.f. Filling, insertion, stuffing, &c.; cargo, lading, &c. (=_bharat_,  q.v.);  store, stock, accumulation; filling in, completion; admission,  enrolment, enlistment, recruiting (soldiers); promotion (a vulg.  use);—additional and irrelevant matter, invention, fabrication, falsehood:—_bhartī-shuda_, adj. Enrolled, entered, enlisted:—*bhartī karnā*, v.t. To fill, load, lade; to store up, lay up, accumulate; _*to admit, enter (in a register), enrol, recruit, enlist; to engage or hire*_ (a servant); to invent, fabricate:—*bhartī honā*, v.n. *To be admitted, be enrolled, be enlisted.*


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> Never heard of this word. Maybe it exists, but why to use a word that one has never heard? From where did you come up with this translation? From a dictionary or a linguist's book? I am afraid to say that good translations are those that people use and know, they don't come from those books that some of the members base their arguments upon here (disregarding the native speakers' opinion). Especially as I don't see anything wrong with "pravesh" and I also guess that lafz has now understood how to use both _daakhil _and _pravesh_.
> Also, daakhil is _also _Hindi: you should have said "it might also be translated ...".





nineth said:


> Never used; never heard प्रविष्ट.



1. Thank you for the information regarding your language experience.
2. Yes, as you rightly presume, it exists.
3. There are some words that one reads rather than hears. I have heard this word as well! It depends where one puts one's ear to.
4. This word I gave off the top of my head - I simply know it. Now if you're asking, yes, it exists in dictionaries.
5. I said: it might be translated - but I didn't say what the translation should be. My taking is a mere linguistic indication or explanation for _daaxil_.
6. As far as my personal preference is concerned, I tend to have more trust in books than in the so called native speakers' opinion. An opinion remains an opinion, after all. I have, by the way, tremendous respect for the value of opinions and information from some native speakers, and it is the very reason I follow this forum!
7. I don't consider _pravesh karnaa_ as equivalent for _daaxil honaa_ wrong either! Only that I was trying to explain and which is I think not yet clear enough is the fact that _pravesh *≠* daaxil_
8. Whether _daaxil_ is also Hindi depends with which perspective one looks at this question. Saying that it is also Hindi is one of the possible answers.


----------

